# Snow



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's APRIL - what the hell is it snowing for?? :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cold air...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehehe Yep we had a fluffy flury here in Essex this morning at 6.30


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah.....nice and sunny here approx 12-14 o


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOOO its coming over sunny now *yippy* but is more snow forecast? :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ach don't worry - lived up north for a time - we even got snow in July. One day it was in the 70s next snow - following day back in the 70s again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehehe great! I think I will come and live in Scotland I like varied weather from one day to the next . So we will see you mowing your garden in your trunks when it is snowing then hehehe 8).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or at least you won't have an excuse if you are half nekkid knowing how changeable your weather is LOL ;D. My neighbour mows her garden in hotpants, wellies and a bikini top in summer.... what ever next [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

cor  In wellies you say? What colour wellies exactly?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL green . And her hot pants are black


----------

